# What do you do with rabbit urine?



## SarahMelisse

I've noticed that many people use rabbit manure in their compost bins, but do you dump the urine in with it? For anyone who may separate the manure and urine... what do you do with the urine afterwards? Today was the first time I had to clean out my new rabbits' dropping pans and I just realized that I wasn't too sure what to do with all the waste.


----------



## lastfling

I dump the entire mess onto my compost pile.  As my compost pile is not beside the rabbitry, I keep a 55 gal plastic trash can at the rabbitry.  As I clean, I dump the tray contents - rabbit poop,  urine soaked wood pellets (which have fallen apart to sawdust basically), hay that's fallen in the tray - into the trash can and once that's full roll it to the compost heap and dump it.  Sorting the various components is not a chore I would want to add to my list.


----------



## Ms. Research

lastfling said:
			
		

> I dump the entire mess onto my compost pile.  As my compost pile is not beside the rabbitry, I keep a 55 gal plastic trash can at the rabbitry.  As I clean, I dump the tray contents - rabbit poop,  urine soaked wood pellets (which have fallen apart to sawdust basically), hay that's fallen in the tray - into the trash can and once that's full roll it to the compost heap and dump it.  Sorting the various components is not a chore I would want to add to my list.


Ditto.  Ours goes in our garden for right now.  Decomposition will occur.  Still planning our compost heap.  Just have to dig it out and assemble.   I too don't sort out various components.  It all mixes together fine.  And when you are ready to plant, you have to till the garden anyway so you take all this valuable NATURAL fertilizer and mix with the soil.  WAAA LAAA.  No storebought stuff needed here.   Bunnies helping preserve our environment.  

K


----------



## SarahMelisse

Thanks for the replies. I wasn't sure if the urine would harm plants, but now I can feel better knowing it can all go the same place... Compost! Thanks again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Yep .. when I had rabbits I dumped the whole catcher bin into compost !!!


----------



## kuntrygirl

Garden.


----------



## oneacrefarm

Manure can go directly onto the plants, but just urine by itself will burn them. If you have an excessive amount of urine, just dilute it with water. Or, dump all of it on the compost heap if you want to, but you don't need to. Rabbit pellets are a "cold" manure meaning it does not have to age first.


----------



## hollymh

I have been using the trash bin but we are composting now so all of it goes in the compost.


----------

